# Spider like venom found in a plant



## Jess S (Sep 18, 2020)

This popped up on my feed. It's from the well renowned botanical reporters CNN ! Lol. All jokes aside it's really interesting .

The plant in question is an Australian dendrocnide tree. Means stinging tree. It's indigenous name is the "Gympie-Gympie" tree. Its a rainforest nettle found in eastern parts of Australia.

Here's the link. If the link doesn't work, let me know and I'll send you the text.










						Spider-like venom found in Australian stinging trees -- and the pain can last for weeks | CNN
					

Researchers have discovered 'venom-like' toxins in a plant that causes long-lasting pain.




					www.cnn.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pretty cool, but I think it's still a stretch to call the tree venomous even if it produces analogous chemicals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Sep 18, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> Pretty cool, but I think it's still a stretch to call the tree venomous even if it produces analogous chemicals.


Yeah


----------



## The Snark (Sep 18, 2020)

Having stomped a little of the Qnslnd forests this doesn't come as a very big surprise. Those palm like trees with 6-8 inch needle like spikes, the wait-a-bit bushes... seems like the a lot of the flora is out to get you and has spent quite a few millenniums practicing. Just add some green ants and you've got your average forest party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Sep 20, 2020)

What's not venomous in Australia ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 20, 2020)

Really funny, Im developing a card game and I based a creature off of the Gympie- _Dendrocnide moroides _, its called the Gympie Ghoul, and one of its attacks is called Silica Sickness, based off of the silica hairs that break off in your skin_. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Sep 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Really funny, Im developing a card game and I based a creature off of the Gympie- _Dendrocnide moroides _, its called the Gympie Ghoul, and one of its attacks is called Silica Sickness, based off of the silica hairs that break off in your skin_. _


That sounds really cool! The names are just perfect too.


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 20, 2020)

Jess S said:


> That sounds really cool! The names are just perfect too.


Thanks! When the art gets finished ill show it to you, it’s right now just a sketch!


----------



## Jess S (Sep 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Thanks! When the art gets finished ill show it to you, it’s right now just a sketch!


Thank you hun, I would love to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

